# ZFS send option question



## fred974 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello,

I have a server that need to be rebuild to be use as a development environment.
At the moment this box run FreeBSD 10 with ZFS file system.

What I want to do is to send all my jails to the new server which is also on FreeBSD 10 ZFS.
The name of the ZFS pool is the same on both systems.

I Have read the zfs(8) man page. Specifically, the sections on send and recv.

From what I understand I have to create a snapshot of each jail and then send them via ssh to the new server
`root-shell> zfs send zroot@snap1 |ssh [I]id[/I]@[I]host[/I] pfexec zfs recv -F zroot`

Could someone please confirm that my understanding is correct?

Can I copy the full jail directory without running a snapshot first?

Thank you all in advance

Fred


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2015)

You can only send/receive snapshots. So you have to create a snapshot first.

Edit: Reading the man page again it looks like you can but only read-only or unmounted filesystems or volumes.


----------



## fred974 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you SirDice
How do I then get the jail working on the new system?

I have all my jails in /local/jails.

Once I ran `zfs rollback zroot@snap1`, where about will it save the files?

How do I force it to restore to /local/jails/importedjail.


----------

